# Firmware: Canon EOS R6 v1.4.0, adds Canon Log 3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2021)

> Canon has released firmware v1.4.0 for the Canon EOS R6, the highlight of this firmware update is the addition of Canon Log 3. Canon has also added simultaneous movie recording to both memory card slots. Additionally, there are some compatibility upgrades and bug fixes.
> Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:
> 
> Adds [Canon Log 3] to [Canon Log settings].
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2021)

They've simultaneously updated the 1DX Mark III as well.


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Jul 8, 2021)

Wait what? Redundant video recording? Does that mean this will come to the R5, too?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

Come on Canon acted like the R5 was some type of videocentric camera but cant give us redundant recording before the R6..... This is one of the main reason I hate doing video videos with the camera. I had 2 Sony Tough CF express cards act goofy and corrupt on me. I have a wedding tomorrow SMGDFH


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes, I think the next R5 firmwate update will include this feature (as well as the IBIS fix).


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> Wait what? Redundant video recording? Does that mean this will come to the R5, too?


Who knows. The only issue is that one slot is different so maybe thats the hold up because all modes wont work probably. Canon told me the new firmware is August 18th hopefully it was delayed for this.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> Wait what? Redundant video recording? Does that mean this will come to the R5, too?


According to Engadget it is coming with the Ninja V+ firmware.








Canon's EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III get C-Log 3 support | Engadget


Canon has released a firmware update that brings pro-grade video features to the EOS R6, EOS-1D X Mark III and EOS R5..




www.engadget.com


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Who knows. The only issue is that one slot is different so maybe thats the hold up because all modes wont work probably. Canon told me the new firmware is August 18th hopefully it was delayed for this.


Dual recording in the 1DX Mark III only supports 4K or RAW in one and proxy in the other.
The R5 and R3 should be the same way.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Dual recording in the 1DX Mark III only supports 4K or RAW in one and proxy in the other.
> The R5 and R3 should be the same way.


The R5 always supported dual with proxy for 8K but not for any other mode. I found that dumb yet a very Canon thing to do.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 8, 2021)

Where’s the R5 firmware?


----------



## sfericean (Jul 8, 2021)

Very nice to have CLOG 3 and dual card recording. Legit happy about that. 

Now with that said (and I'm not trying to sound like a malcontent even though it will sound like that) but still waiting on ALL-I and the ability to decouple IBIS from lens stabilization at least in video.


----------



## kafala (Jul 8, 2021)

I'd buy the R6 if they offered 10bit 4.2.2 in standard modes instead of only just c-log. Also, I don't like that there is no aperture priority mode for video. All need All-i 4k video. If they update the camera with those upgrades, then I'll sell my Sony in a heartbeat. The redudant video recording is a great addition.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 8, 2021)

You had me at C Log3...


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 8, 2021)

kafala said:


> I'd buy the R6 if they offered 10bit 4.2.2 in standard modes instead of only just c-log. Also, I don't like that there is no aperture priority mode for video. All need All-i 4k video. If they update the camera with those upgrades, then I'll sell my Sony in a heartbeat. The redudant video recording is a great addition.


Aperture priority mode for video? How would that work? You typically need to set your shutter speed according to your framerate. Manual mode lets you change everything you need already anyway, including Auto ISO. Is there some special needs purpose here you're doing? My shutter speed is locked in at 1/50 for 24fps. I set my aperture to get the look I want. Try to use ISO 400 for max DR but I'll dial it around as needed to get proper exposure for a shot. If the lighting is gonna change (like indoor to outdoor run and gun shooting) then I'd use Auto ISO.


----------



## vlasena (Jul 8, 2021)

very good news indeed


----------



## Daner (Jul 8, 2021)

PureClassA said:


> Aperture priority mode for video? How would that work? You typically need to set your shutter speed according to your framerate. Manual mode lets you change everything you need already anyway, including Auto ISO. Is there some special needs purpose here you're doing? My shutter speed is locked in at 1/50 for 24fps. I set my aperture to get the look I want. Try to use ISO 400 for max DR but I'll dial it around as needed to get proper exposure for a shot. If the lighting is gonna change (like indoor to outdoor run and gun shooting) then I'd use Auto ISO.


The EOS R has Aperture priority mode for video, as well as a few others that the R6 lacks. Since replacing it with the R6, I use manual mode with the aperture set where I want it and Auto ISO. Most of my video work is done under stable lighting conditions, so it works well enough for my current needs, but I do find that the R6 is a bit less stable than the R was when using EOS Webcam to stream video to my Windows 10 laptop using Microsoft Teams. Of course, that could very easily be due to the ever-changing spec of Teams...


----------



## Phillips88 (Jul 8, 2021)

At minimum, give R5 users 4K60 and below for dual recording.

Not sure if 4K120 would be an issue for an SD card or not? Using Sony Tough V90 SD card.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2021)

Phillips88 said:


> At minimum, give R5 users 4K60 and below for dual recording.
> 
> Not sure if 4K120 would be an issue for an SD card or not? Using Sony Tough V90 SD card.


They will obviously only enable it with modes that do record to an SD card. So no RAW and no 4k120p.


----------



## Scenes (Jul 8, 2021)

Everyone asking for All-I on the R6. Don’t you understand the SD Card slot doesn’t support the write speeds it would need to for the much bigger video files? The R5 does it because it has CFast cards.


----------



## J’s Pic (Jul 8, 2021)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> Wait what? Redundant video recording? Does that mean this will come to the R5, too?


That will certainly heat up the R5…double as fast?


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm glad that they fixed the bug that make rotate the ibis on the frst pictures! also, even if i'm not a videographer, redundant video with new cLog is a good add!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

I can understand the desire for proxies to different cards, I can’t understand the desire for ‘backup’ simultaneous card writing. Surely anybody shooting anything that demands immediate backup either isn’t using an R6 as a primary or at least has it attached to an Atomos or other external recorder.

To me it sounds like a case of made up demand by influencers doing their thing to users who won’t end up using the feature anyway. But maybe I became cynical


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

sfericean said:


> Very nice to have CLOG 3 and dual card recording. Legit happy about that.
> 
> Now with that said (and I'm not trying to sound like a malcontent even though it will sound like that) but still waiting on ALL-I and the ability to decouple IBIS from lens stabilization at least in video.


I very much hope Canon lets us decouple IBIS and lens stabilization.
We need to keep the heat on Canon.
As for ALL-I, if it does come then it will make file sizes bigger and the overheating worse.
I am not saying that you should not ask for it but just understand what comes with it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I can understand the desire for proxies to different cards, I can’t understand the desire for ‘backup’ simultaneous card writing. Surely anybody shooting anything that demands immediate backup either isn’t using an R6 as a primary or at least has it attached to an Atomos or other external recorder.
> 
> To me it sounds like a case of made up demand by influencers doing their thing to users who won’t end up using the feature anyway. But maybe I became cynical


Well now you have 2 backups and not everyone always uses an external recorder


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Well now you have 2 backups and not everyone always uses an external recorder.


I understand that, my point was if somebody is shooting something important enough to require on site backup surely they aren’t relying on a single R6 with no external recorder?


----------



## sfericean (Jul 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I very much hope Canon lets us decouple IBIS and lens stabilization.
> We need to keep the heat on Canon.
> As for ALL-I, if it does come then it will make file sizes bigger and the overheating worse.
> I am not saying that you should not ask for it but just understand what comes with it.


I want ALL-I in 1080p. This camera is significantly sharper in 1080p than pervious versions (EOS R). If I would be able to shoot 1080p C-Log in ALL-I, I would be a happy camper. Robust video to push and pull without crazy file sizes, that upscales 4K perfectly for YT delivery (not to mention other projects where YT doesn't get involved and ruin the footage), and no overheating concerns ever again. Oh man, that would be sweet!!


----------



## sfericean (Jul 8, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Everyone asking for All-I on the R6. Don’t you understand the SD Card slot doesn’t support the write speeds it would need to for the much bigger video files? The R5 does it because it has CFast cards.


Canon said they would add it, so I'm holding them to their word. Besides I don't want ALL-I 4K, I want ALL-I 1080p. Lots of good can be done with ALL-I 1080p CLog. Just saying.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

sfericean said:


> Canon said they would add it


When did they say that?
Canon is usually pretty open-ended about promises unless they say X is coming at a later date.


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 8, 2021)

sweet... just a reminder these are additional bonuses provided by Canon for free... not 'fixes'.. these are net new features


----------



## esspy2 (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m so excited!!!


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 8, 2021)

I am an R5 shooter, but I am happy for all the R6 shooters that can benefit from these new updates. If they introduce ALL-I 4K to this camera as well, I'm definitely buying it as a second body for video.


----------



## Easer (Jul 8, 2021)

Has animal eye-recognition been added to the 1Dx3 in live-view mode, here in this firmware, or at some earlier point....?


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2021)

Easer said:


> Has animal eye-recognition been added to the 1Dx3 in live-view mode, here in this firmware, or at some earlier point....?


No.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 8, 2021)

Ability to record to both cards is a pleasant surprice. I wasn't expecting Canon to provide that capability. While I do not use CLog, I am sure this will make a lot of people happy especially youtubers. Hope Canon will also remove the recording limits at least for the modes the R6 camera does not overheat.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 8, 2021)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> Wait what? Redundant video recording? Does that mean this will come to the R5, too?



With two different media types I would bet Canon will not offer this in the R5 but let's wait and see. I wasn't expecting Canon to provide dual card video recording in R6 as well.


----------



## Phillips88 (Jul 8, 2021)

padam said:


> They will obviously only enable it with modes that do record to an SD card. So no RAW and no 4k120p.


Glad your here to state the obvious


padam said:


> They will obviously only enable it with modes that do record to an SD card. So no RAW and no 4k120p.


Well you can record 8k IPB to an SD, so why wouldn’t 4K120 IPB not be an option?


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2021)

Phillips88 said:


> Glad your here to state the obvious
> 
> Well you can record 8k IPB to an SD, so why wouldn’t 4K120 IPB not be an option?


Whatever the case may be, it's NOT an option and it won't be. (even in 1080p 120p)


----------



## sfericean (Jul 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> When did they say that?
> Canon is usually pretty open-ended about promises unless they say X is coming at a later date.


Sorry. Got slammed at work. 

I guess I'm living in a dream world. I can't help but think I've heard it referenced that Canon was going to add CLog 3 and ALL-I but of course now all I find is "its rumored" stuff. Nothing better than getting old and going senile.


----------



## SaP34US (Jul 8, 2021)

Would new camera R6 if I one in the upcoming months would the camera already have this firmware or would I have do it myself?


----------



## reef58 (Jul 8, 2021)

Easer said:


> Has animal eye-recognition been added to the 1Dx3 in live-view mode, here in this firmware, or at some earlier point....?


I installed the firmware and see no option for animal eye af in live view.


----------



## richwong (Jul 8, 2021)

I hope Canon adds aperture and shutter priority to the R6 it's such a weird feature to leave out. Even the R had it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

goldenhusky said:


> With two different media types I would bet Canon will not offer this in the R5 but let's wait and see. I wasn't expecting Canon to provide dual card video recording in R6 as well.


The redundant video recording on the 1DX Mark III only works in 4K.
I assume the R5 would work the same way and this feature is expected to come to the R5 in the next firmware.


----------



## oppifraa (Jul 8, 2021)

Am I hoping for too much for R5 firmware if i cross my fingers for removal of the 0.5 sec silent shooting limitation? I have never understood this limitation as the rolling shutter and banding issues will be less visible with longer shutter time. They could even read 14 bit from the sensor while the shutter passes 1 sec i think. 
Great for timelapse and landscape when you don’t want to make noise. And it will also save shutter actuations.


----------



## pixel8foto (Jul 8, 2021)

Perfectly nice extra feature that can be done in software, so why not.
I just wish they'd prioritise fixing known issues with the r5 and the wifi grip, which are also software-addressable, before they add more features.

Something I've previously sent that breaks down why, as amazing as the r5 is as a camera, to me there are too many odd behaviours and inconsistencies that are too easy to fix to even be issues this far in, especially on such a mature range.

On the body:
1) When dialling through ISO using the top back wheel (the one with the MODE button in the centre), whilst looking through the viewfinder I cannot dial in AUTO ISO. It's just missing. Prev models (eg 5d, 1d etc) you would reach AUTO ISO by dialling it in below 50. But it isn't there on the r5. Instead I have to stop my workflow, take my eye from the viewfinder, hit ISO on the touch screen and then find and select AUTO ISO, just below ISO50.
2) The behaviour when switching between One Shot & AI focus mode has been changed from temporary switching during assigned button press, to latching. If it cannot be changed back, please can this behaviour be made a switchable option in the menu, which will satisfy everyone, so as to restore the preferred option as deployed on all the previous models I've used. Currently, it's really easy to knock a button and not realise it's been permanently switched from one mode to the other, so I have to constantly recheck the focus mode in use.
3) I have to hold and press the display backlight button for 3 seconds before it'll operate. I really need this to work instantly, as it has done in previous models. I get that the button is dual function, so the option to limit or reverse the functionality so that it's primary feature (as per the printing on the body that indicates it's the backlight button) is the instant function and the display mode switching becomes the secondary function that requires a three second press, would resolve for all.
4) Why were the physical "Menu" and "Rate" buttons reversed? After six months, a decade of instinctive muscle memory still hasn't been unlearned by me and, for those using a 1D/5D model alongside an r5, it must be a nightmare!
5) When shooting video, within the 29.59 limit, please can you add an option to automatically start a second, then third etc video at 30 mins so that they can be stitched together after, without gaps or the user having to watch the clock to restart the camera when needing to shoot continuously. Otherwise the claimed continuous video shooting times in different modes are totally undermined by the 29.59 limit.

On the grip:
1) The buttons on the wifi grip are not placed and spaced consistently, relative to one another, for vertical and horizontal handling. In particular the thumb joystick is way off. OK, this is not firmware addressable. It's also really disappointing after decades of evolution and getting it right - especially at £1,350 - and gets in the way, every single day.
2) I cannot tell the wifi grip to automatically switch from battery 1 to battery 2 in use, when battery 1 is depleted. Instead I have to open the tray and switch the batteries between the two different compartments. Particularly given the r5's shorter battery life, and that this functionality has been consistent in all other grips of yours that I've ever used, this seems like a no-brainer.
3) The wifi grip battery indicators on the top window are not left, right -> top, bottom consistent - top is the right battery, bottom is the left battery.
4) I intermittently get "err" on the top display instead of charging status, part way through USB-C charging. If I pull the USB cable from the camera and reinsert, charging restarts but if I miss this during overnight charging then I end up starting the day with uncharged batteries.
5) Even with expensive wifi grip, users cannot do RAW->JPEG conversions during file upload

Feature upgrades:
1) Show remaining battery %s of both batteries (the right way round) on top display whilst charging, and in viewfinder/back screen, in use.
2) Option to "apply last used conversion settings" in RAW->JPEG conversion.
3) I really like the sensor cover that closes when the camera is shut down. It'd be great if this could be set to function when lenses are being swapped too (to save time having to shut the camera off and on again if changing lenses in the rain or dust). A switchable menu option to enable shutter to close when lens pulled off as well as when camera shut off would enable this functionality without getting in the way of the need for the sensor cover to remain open when using older or manual lenses which don't communicate fully with the body, to identify their presence. This is particularly important for mirrorless given there's nothing to protect the sensor and that it's closer to the front of the camera's face.
4) Backlit buttons as well as backlit top display please!
5) Update the ancient LPE6 charger design to a design which also offers battery refresh, USB as well as 240v charging and two slots.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I can understand the desire for proxies to different cards, I can’t understand the desire for ‘backup’ simultaneous card writing. Surely anybody shooting anything that demands immediate backup either isn’t using an R6 as a primary or at least has it attached to an Atomos or other external recorder.
> 
> To me it sounds like a case of made up demand by influencers doing their thing to users who won’t end up using the feature anyway. But maybe I became cynical


That's like asking why would anyone want backup for photos. For peice of mind and not to lose valuable footage especially for event work that can never be recaptured again. I dont think influencers mention dual recording because most dont be on the field working with clients that much. Specs is more up their alley.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

goldenhusky said:


> With two different media types I would bet Canon will not offer this in the R5 but let's wait and see. I wasn't expecting Canon to provide dual card video recording in R6 as well.


canon already does it in 8K mode since the camera first came out.


----------



## frjmacias (Jul 8, 2021)

SaP34US said:


> Would new camera R6 if I one in the upcoming months would the camera already have this firmware or would I have do it myself?


It should. When I bought my R5 a month and a half ago, it already came with the latest firmware installed.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

pixel8foto said:


> Perfectly nice extra feature that can be done in software, so why not.
> I just wish they'd prioritise fixing known issues with the r5 and the wifi grip, which are also software-addressable, before they add more features.
> 
> Something I've previously sent that breaks down why, as amazing as the r5 is as a camera, to me there are too many odd behaviours and inconsistencies that are too easy to fix to even be issues this far in, especially on such a mature range.
> ...


the sensor close thing is important. I dont see why it stays open when changing lenses. that is the biggest way to get stuff on a sensor is when changing lenses


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Everyone asking for All-I on the R6. Don’t you understand the SD Card slot doesn’t support the write speeds it would need to for the much bigger video files? The R5 does it because it has CFast cards.


This doesn't sound right to me. I can record 4KHQ All-I just fine on SD cards on the R5. They probably have to be UHS-II, but the SD card slot is not a limitation. Canon website says R6 supports UHS-II.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> That's like asking why would anyone want backup for photos. For peice of mind and not to lose valuable footage especially for event work that can never be recaptured again. I dont think influencers mention dual recording because most dont be on the field working with clients that much. Specs is more up their alley.


Not really, we are talking specifically about dual capture. Backup after the fact is a common sense approach, what I am questioning is the need for real time capture backup When using a single R6 with dual SD card slots.

What kind of crappy cards are people using that they are getting multiple failures on? And if backup at capture is so important is it wise to be relying on a single R6 and dual SD cards in the first place?

As far as I can see dual recording is just a tick on a spec sheet that actually has incredibly limited value but can be added at no cost via firmware.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I very much hope Canon lets us decouple IBIS and lens stabilization.
> We need to keep the heat on Canon.
> As for ALL-I, if it does come then it will make file sizes bigger and the overheating worse.
> I am not saying that you should not ask for it but just understand what comes with it.


Yeah, I don't know how the R6 behaves. But after using all the recording modes on the R5, my eyes are happy with using IPB. In fact any perceived loss in quality is worth the smaller file sizes of IPB-lite for me personally. I honestly have a hard time seeing much of a difference. So while it is nice to have options, if adding All-i to the R6 is anything like the R5, you R6 users may be surprised at how good the IPB quality already is.


----------



## bubbles (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Not really, we are talking specifically about dual capture. Backup after the fact is a common sense approach, what I am questioning is the need for real time capture backup When using a single R6 with dual SD card slots.
> 
> What kind of crappy cards are people using that they are getting multiple failures on? And if backup at capture is so important is it wise to be relying on a single R6 and dual SD cards in the first place?
> 
> As far as I can see dual recording is just a tick on a spec sheet that actually has incredibly limited value but can be added at no cost via firmware.


It has no value until it has immense value. If you think it makes sense to backup "after the fact" then why does it not make sense to backup at time of capture? I hope to never need it but the reality is things fail and if you do this long enough it will probably happen to you. I already enabled it on my R6 and all I do is take images/video of my kids. I can't imagine going to client and telling them the footage of their wedding is gone because a card failed or was lost. It is a great camera that more pros may now consider using because of this feature. So IMO hardly a gimmick feature.


----------



## pixel8foto (Jul 8, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> the sensor close thing is important. I dont see why it stays open when changing lenses. that is the biggest way to get stuff on a sensor is when changing lenses


Advice I've been given is to turn off camera first but we all know that doesn't happen in the real world when speed is of the essence, and it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

bubbles said:


> It has no value until it has immense value. If you think it makes sense to backup "after the fact" then why does it not make sense to backup at time of capture? I hope to never need it but the reality is things fail and if you do this long enough it will probably happen to you. I already enabled it on my R6 and all I do is take images/video of my kids. I can't imagine going to client and telling them the footage of their wedding is gone because a card failed or was lost. It is a great camera that more pros may now consider using because of this feature. So IMO hardly a gimmick feature.


Because in my experience failure at capture is close to non existent, failure of storage over time is guaranteed as all storage devices have a service life.

I have shot professionally since 1978 and I had far more issues with film processing issues/images lost than I have ever had with digital captures.

I know several pros who already use R6’s, the addition of dual capture won’t change their impressions of their cameras.

But you are still avoiding my key point, if your work is important enough to depend on dual capture why are you using a single R6 anyway?


----------



## HikeBike (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice update...but I really wanted this feature from the R5 update:

Adds [6: Monitor Off] to [Shooting info. disp.: Screen info. settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu. This update makes it possible for the camera's monitor to be turned off at all times during shooting.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2021)

pixel8foto said:


> On the body:
> 1) When dialling through ISO using the top back wheel (the one with the MODE button in the centre), whilst looking through the viewfinder I cannot dial in AUTO ISO. It's just missing. Prev models (eg 5d, 1d etc) you would reach AUTO ISO by dialling it in below 50. But it isn't there on the r5. Instead I have to stop my workflow, take my eye from the viewfinder, hit ISO on the touch screen and then find and select AUTO ISO, just below ISO50.
> 2) The behaviour when switching between One Shot & AI focus mode has been changed from temporary switching during assigned button press, to latching. If it cannot be changed back, please can this behaviour be made a switchable option in the menu, which will satisfy everyone, so as to restore the preferred option as deployed on all the previous models I've used. Currently, it's really easy to knock a button and not realise it's been permanently switched from one mode to the other, so I have to constantly recheck the focus mode in use.


1) I use the DOF preview button to set up the FUNC menu for ISO where I can dial in AUTO ISO easily. I still use the back wheel to adjust manual ISO, so of course it is not optimal, but it is a workaround.

2) In a video I've found out that it is possible to make customisable AF-ON buttons (pressing the INFO button when setting them up), so now I have three different focus modes programmed for the three top buttons at the back near the joystick, so I don't have to worry about changing them since they only engage that specific AF mode. Much quicker than fiddling with changing modes anyway, this coupled to the newer AF system is a huge usability improvement over the EOS R, where I had to change them constantly.

I could write a similarly long list of my own, but they are just nit-picks on camera that is very powerful once the user gets the hang of it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Because in my experience failure at capture is close to non existent


If you feel that way then why did you mention external recording as a backup?
There is an old saying, "If it is worth saving. It is worth saving twice."


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> If you feel that way then why did you mention external recording as a backup?
> There is an old saying, "If it is worth saving. It is worth saving twice."


No there isn’t!


----------



## bubbles (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But you are still avoiding my key point, if your work is important enough to depend on dual capture why are you using a single R6 anyway?


I can't speak for the original commenter but I don't think it is necessarily a matter of "important enough" and more a matter of tradeoffs. Like you have said it is rare to have a card fail and most of us are constrained by some financial limits so it might just come down to taking a calculated risk. Each person has to decide for themselves how much perceived risk they are willing to take.


----------



## Berowne (Jul 8, 2021)

I will wait at least two or three weeks before i install this firmware.


----------



## reefroamer (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Because in my experience failure at capture is close to non existent, failure of storage over time is guaranteed as all storage devices have a service life.
> 
> I have shot professionally since 1978 and I had far more issues with film processing issues/images lost than I have ever had with digital captures.
> 
> ...


I see your point exactly. There seems to be an assumption that the camera will never fail, only the memory card. I would guess, in these times, it’s much more likely something goes wrong with the camera than a decent quality memory card. Therefore a backup camera would be more critical than one camera recording to two cards.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> I see your point exactly. There seems to be an assumption that the camera will never fail, only the memory card. I would guess, in these times, it’s much more likely something goes wrong with the camera than a decent quality memory card. Therefore a backup camera would be more critical than one camera recording to two cards.


For an event where the capture is un-losable I’d quote at least two cameras and two operators! If that wasn’t possible I’d want two cameras shooting to external SSD’s as a minimum, one wide remote long form, so almost certainly not an MILC, and one operated by me with a Ninja V or something similar so I’d have the much better video controls, waveforms, false colors etc etc and much bigger and more reliable SSD storage.


----------



## dlee13 (Jul 8, 2021)

Pretty disappointing they still haven’t added Zebra Highlight Warnings


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 8, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> I see your point exactly. There seems to be an assumption that the camera will never fail, only the memory card. I would guess, in these times, it’s much more likely something goes wrong with the camera than a decent quality memory card. Therefore a backup camera would be more critical than one camera recording to two cards.


Why shouldn't a backup camera also use multiple card slots?
Redundant cameras + redundant batteries + redundant cards + redundant recording.


----------



## cpreston (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For an event where the capture is un-losable I’d quote at least two cameras and two operators! If that wasn’t possible I’d want two cameras shooting to external SSD’s as a minimum, one wide remote long form, so almost certainly not an MILC, and one operated by me with a Ninja V or something similar so I’d have the much better video controls, waveforms, false colors etc etc and much bigger and more reliable SSD storage.


My main reason for not getting an R6 was the lack of dual recording. I already have cinema cameras that do dual recording plus a proxy. I’ve had a card on a DSLR go bad doing a paid shoot and there is no way I would risk that again. And if I want to use a DSLR, I want to use it because it is small and cheap. I don’t want to add a recording monitor to it. The addition of dual recording now makes it an option for me.


----------



## slclick (Jul 8, 2021)

Stills only shooters: "Oh new firmware?...hmmmm, video updates... nevermind, the R6 is perfect as is"

Not so faint sound of R5 owners whining in distance with a chorus of "Where's our firmware?"


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 8, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Not really, we are talking specifically about dual capture. Backup after the fact is a common sense approach, what I am questioning is the need for real time capture backup When using a single R6 with dual SD card slots.
> 
> What kind of crappy cards are people using that they are getting multiple failures on? And if backup at capture is so important is it wise to be relying on a single R6 and dual SD cards in the first place?
> 
> As far as I can see dual recording is just a tick on a spec sheet that actually has incredibly limited value but can be added at no cost via firmware.


Cards go bad randomly though no matter the brand. you never know when you might have time to dump footage. I rather be safe than sorry espcially if i filmed a wedding with an R5. I had 2 Sony Tough cards act funny already.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 8, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> It should. When I bought my R5 a month and a half ago, it already came with the latest firmware installed.


That gives us an impression of the supply leadtime from manufacture to delivery. 6 weeks isn't too shabby as a maximum with ~1 week for shipping from Japan to the US.


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 9, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> the sensor close thing is important. I dont see why it stays open when changing lenses. that is the biggest way to get stuff on a sensor is when changing lenses


I need to have the menu set for shooting without a lens due to my Samyang 14mm/2.8 being a manual lens. Annoyed me greatly until someone told me about the menu option. Not sure if the R5 could tell if a lens was connected or not with this menu option turned off.

Note that I have done some refractography with my previous 5Div where there is literally no lens involved. A bit of fun to play around with!
eg

__
https://flic.kr/p/2h78Zge
Tutorial at
https://petapixel.com/2013/04/08/how-to-create-and-photograph-incredible-refractographs/
and see the links in my Flickr shot for more information and videos.


----------



## reefroamer (Jul 9, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Why shouldn't a backup camera also use multiple card slots?
> Redundant cameras + redundant batteries + redundant cards + redundant recording.


Thats redundant. I think. Not sure. We’ll, maybe it is.


----------



## addola (Jul 9, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Everyone asking for All-I on the R6. Don’t you understand the SD Card slot doesn’t support the write speeds it would need to for the much bigger video files? The R5 does it because it has CFast cards.


You are completely wrong.

Page 912 of Canon R5 Advanced User Manual states that the R5 can record ALL-I to SD cards in all modes except 4K/60, 4K/120 & 8K.


----------



## Bilal (Jul 9, 2021)

What about saving video settings to C1 C2 etc. Did the address that in this or previous firmwares?


----------



## Fischer (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome update. Given Canon's track record of funky firmware updates as of late I'll however wait a week or so to see how it goes. YMMV.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 9, 2021)

Fischer said:


> Welcome update. Given Canon's track record of funky firmware updates as of late I'll however wait a week or so to see how it goes. YMMV.


It used to be an occasional thing.
It seems like they are messing up firmware updates quite a lot lately.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 9, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For an event where the capture is un-losable I’d quote at least two cameras and two operators! If that wasn’t possible I’d want two cameras shooting to external SSD’s as a minimum, one wide remote long form, so almost certainly not an MILC, and one operated by me with a Ninja V or something similar so I’d have the much better video controls, waveforms, false colors etc etc and much bigger and more reliable SSD storage.



Honestly the simplest answer to you is "why not?" If the technology can do it, it may as well exist as an option. I don't disagree external recorders and multiple angles are the best way to back up as you go, but this just adds the additional option if you're packing light without a recorder or working a small job where you don't have the resources.

A lot of non-TV news video people fall in that last category, since the majority of newspapers give their photo/video staff the absolute bare minimum when it comes to video. That means a lot of recording important interviews on a single angle DSLR without any external recorders despite any risks. In that scenario I'd rather have the option to shoot to two cards than have to worry about it.

It's also not the best practice, but a lot of times in my day job I prefer to not use an external recorder when shooting mirrorless on a gimbal, since the gimbal angle is all about flexibility to begin with. In marketing we have the benefit of doing things over a million times and getting it with different cameras and angles, but if I was doing a smaller wedding gig I would appreciate being able to run a gimbal angle with dual slot back up if something magic happened and the other angle didn't catch it. 

At the end of the day I don't think it's a do or die issue for most people, but there's definitely scenarios where it's more than just a checkbox on a spec sheet.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 9, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly the simplest answer to you is "why not?"


I have noticed that people seem to hate having options that they do not use even if it would benefit them to use them.
What fascinates me is that they hate that they even exist even though other people use them.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 9, 2021)

pixel8foto said:


> Perfectly nice extra feature that can be done in software, so why not.
> I just wish they'd prioritise fixing known issues with the r5 and the wifi grip, which are also software-addressable, before they add more features.
> 
> Something I've previously sent that breaks down why, as amazing as the r5 is as a camera, to me there are too many odd behaviours and inconsistencies that are too easy to fix to even be issues this far in, especially on such a mature range.
> ...


Hi,
This is a really good list! Thanks for summarizing. There are a few that haven't made it into this thread yet:




__





Dear Canon... R5 and R6 Firmware Upgrade and Feature Requests


Hi, Thank you to all of the many users who provided feedback and suggestions. It’s now consolidated here below, organized by category. Please reach out to Canon with the ones in this list that are relevant to you. The more feedback received, the more likely it is that Canon Japan will take...




www.canonrumors.com




The lack of being able to scroll to ISO auto also really annoys me, and I will reach out to Canon about it as I haven't before.

If you have a moment, please add your firmware-fixable requests to the thread and, most importantly, please reach out to Canon with your feedback. There are instructions for doing so in the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jul 9, 2021)

Is odd how Canon try to give a look of a "advanced amateur camera" for the R6 putting a mediocre kit lens.... being a monster like it is. I've never been so happy with a tool like i've been with this body. It gives me everything I need for weddings, couples, dogs and family photography.


----------



## danfaz (Jul 9, 2021)

Fran Decatta said:


> Is odd how Canon try to give a look of a "advanced amateur camera" for the R6 putting a mediocre kit lens....


Sorry for going slightly off-topic, but how is the RF24-105mm F4 L lens mediocre?


----------



## reef58 (Jul 9, 2021)

danfaz said:


> Sorry for going slightly off-topic, but how is the RF24-105mm F4 L lens mediocre?


I rather like it. I am not a pixel peeper on my 24-105 lenses as I have the EF version also. I would say it is a bit sharper. The 24-105 is my most used lens.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 9, 2021)

danfaz said:


> Sorry for going slightly off-topic, but how is the RF24-105mm F4 L lens mediocre?


Almost definitely was referring to the fact that the R6 has a kit with the 24-105 F/4-7.1 non-L lens, which is a very cheap kit lens.


----------



## danfaz (Jul 9, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Almost definitely was referring to the fact that the R6 has a kit with the 24-105 F/4-7.1 non-L lens, which is a very cheap kit lens.


Ah, that makes sense. I then realized the pic CR used for the article had the non-L instead of L, which may have prompted the comment.


----------



## Scenes (Jul 9, 2021)

addola said:


> You are completely wrong.
> 
> Page 912 of Canon R5 Advanced User Manual states that the R5 can record ALL-I to SD cards in all modes except 4K/60, 4K/120 & 8K.


Great. But thats the R5. The R5 is a more expensive camera and has faster write speeds then the R6. Whether it’s a bandwidth limitation in the type of SD card slot used on the R6 (not the spec, the real world write speed) or even internally in the software or speed of memory. The R6 just can’t handle data rates that high. It’s not like they’re made up of the same components and they slapped a higher price tag on the R5. It’s a very different camera with different tech inside.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I have noticed that people seem to hate having options that they do not use even if it would benefit them to use them.
> What fascinates me is that they hate that they even exist even though other people use them.


If you are referring to me then you don’t understand my motivations at all, for a start I don’t hate anything! I certainly don't hate anybody having options, but I will and do ask questions about those options. I use 'me', 'personally', 'in my experience' all the time in my posts as I am very cognizant of the fact I am a single data point operating in a relatively isolated community, so my use and learning is not particularly broad based.

When a 'feature' is announced I ask the question, why? How do people use that? Why is that a 'better' way than the way the same end result is achieved now? Some features are obvious, some much more nuanced.

To me and my 40+ years of camera use Fv Mode has zero value, but I well understand for the users who don't have my kind of transitional background and never used the cameras I did it is a fast and efficient way of getting the settings they want. I didn't think I'd want or like Manual mode with Auto ISO, or GPS, I like and use them both. Despite a million influencers saying everybody 'has' to use BBF I never got on with it, but after trial and error I realized I do like BBF OFF.

But I'm not afraid to ask the question why? I don't sit back like a lot of old timers and say you don't need that, I ask why do you need that, how is that feature useful, what scenario would you use that in? I don't agree with the idea of 'why not?' as in my experience that leads to bloat. I truthfully don't want or need my camera to be able to receive emails, make me cups of tea, or tell jokes!

My asking the question 'why?' or 'how?' is an honest question, I am looking to expand my knowledge. I might ask in a seemingly confrontational way sometimes but that's because I've found it often provokes the most interesting replies. I asked the other day why somebody had WB on the lens control ring as I find AWB and especially AWBW very good. The poster replied for bounce flash off weird colored walls. I thought that was a great answer, it isn't a situation I run into very often and when I have I have shot RAW and sorted it out in post, but if I was delivering jpegs for social media use with time limitations it certainly make sense to do that.

So in this thread I was specifically interested in who and in what scenarios they are using an R6 to capture unrepeatable video onto a single SD card at the moment, and why do they feel adding the ability to dual record would make sense to them. Personally I haven't had the card issues some people claim to have had so I, personally, saw little value to the addition, but maybe there is an industry standard or working practice being taught I am not aware of in my isolation. H Jones raised a very good point about gimbal use without a monitor. Another poster said they wouldn't buy an R6 before this feature was added but would now, something I find hard to believe and as they didn't expand on their shooting situation I filed under the 'talk is cheap' category.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 9, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Almost definitely was referring to the fact that the R6 has a kit with the 24-105 F/4-7.1 non-L lens, which is a very cheap kit lens.


Kit lenses are supposed to be cheap but it is a little of an odd pairing.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 9, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Great. But thats the R5. The R5 is a more expensive camera and has faster write speeds then the R6. Whether it’s a bandwidth limitation in the type of SD card slot used on the R6 (not the spec, the real world write speed) or even internally in the software or speed of memory. The R6 just can’t handle data rates that high. It’s not like they’re made up of the same components and they slapped a higher price tag on the R5. It’s a very different camera with different tech inside.


The R6 would be able to do the same but there are tradeoffs.
Even the C70 can't do ALL-I in higher framerates.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> If you are referring to me then you don’t understand my motivations at all, for a start I don’t hate anything! I certainly don't hate anybody having options, but I will and do ask questions about those options. I use 'me', 'personally', 'in my experience' all the time in my posts as I am very cognizant of the fact I am a single data point operating in a relatively isolated community, so my use and learning is not particularly broad based.
> 
> When a 'feature' is announced I ask the question, why? How do people use that? Why is that a 'better' way than the way the same end result is achieved now? Some features are obvious, some much more nuanced.
> 
> ...


Scott, people like us are always annoying others unintentionally. I learned this characteristic from my mother who was one of the most inquisitive people on this earth. As her then quite young son, I was constantly barraged with the what, why, where, and how questions that I thought I was expected to answer. Now my wife has to put up with me. This topic is dealt with in various, "don't sweat the Small Stuff" books, so it's a common problem. 

And worse, a superficial answer just provokes more questions that baffle some people who would never be asking such things. Curiosity killed the cat.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2021)

Regarding the topic of BBF Scott mentioned, I've found that the AF of the R5 (don't know about the R6) is so hokey that I need a very quick alternative to what is on my shutter button (typically spot) because my eye recognition choice is on the AF ON button and for wildlife that is generally what I'm expecting to work with but sometimes it fails miserably. There is no time for messing around so toggling between thumb and finger is a perfect solution. Another AF choice is on the *. This problem is worsened by the reality of mirrorless not having cross type AF points.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Scott, people like us are always annoying others unintentionally.


Hi Jack, maybe not always entirely unintentionally


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi Jack, maybe not always entirely unintentionally


Hmm, I've noticed. Sometimes you're merciless! 

Jack


----------



## tomislavmoze (Jul 9, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> If you are referring to me then you don’t understand my motivations at all, for a start I don’t hate anything! I certainly don't hate anybody having options, but I will and do ask questions about those options. I use 'me', 'personally', 'in my experience' all the time in my posts as I am very cognizant of the fact I am a single data point operating in a relatively isolated community, so my use and learning is not particularly broad based.
> 
> When a 'feature' is announced I ask the question, why? How do people use that? Why is that a 'better' way than the way the same end result is achieved now? Some features are obvious, some much more nuanced.
> 
> ...


I work now 10 years as a red bull photographer in the mean time I finished film school and now and then I do video for money. Most of it does not need a better camera than the R6, R5 but also the approach that I have usually can't apply second camera or if it does it is not a back up camera it is a b-roll camera with another person filming it. So definitely liek the fact that I can film to both cards with my r6 as I can do the same with photos. Regarding why, in this 10 years of doing big projects for Red bull where things are really hectic I saw at least 4 times where people had problems with cards. 3 times it was while transferring the images to a computer, so basically the worst time for something like that to happen. Now 2 out of 3 managed to save the data later but they could not deliver it right away when it was needed and one time all the photos where gone. After that situation all the people that had those problems started to shoot to both cards. Also regarding external recording to athomos there are still chances that something could go wrong and I if I can choose I'll always chose some kind of backup straight while I shoot since I saw to many situations where something went wrong. And also depending on what you do there are situations where you can't backup materials right away, have to share materials but also keep them for yourself and in that situations this feature is more than useful.


----------



## Scenes (Jul 9, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The R6 would be able to do the same but there are tradeoffs.
> Even the C70 can't do ALL-I in higher framerates.


Clearly it can’t. Or it would be an option.


----------



## Scenes (Jul 9, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Kit lenses are supposed to be cheap but it is a little of an odd pairing.


I specifically sought out the kit lens to pair with a 24-70 and 50 1.2. It’s a great lens and the quietest I’ve tested for focus noise.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jul 9, 2021)

danfaz said:


> Sorry for going slightly off-topic, but how is the RF24-105mm F4 L lens mediocre?


Nothing to sorry about dude  The 24-105 F4 L is a good lens, but the shown in the picture of the post is the 24-105 F4-7.1  take a closer look (also, you can search eos R6 kit lens in google, so you can see that the kit is with a non-L lens)


----------



## danfaz (Jul 9, 2021)

Fran Decatta said:


> Nothing to sorry about dude  The 24-105 F4 L is a good lens, but the shown in the picture of the post is the 24-105 F4-7.1  take a closer look (also, you can search eos R6 kit lens in google, so you can see that the kit is with a non-L lens)


Yep, looked at the pic closer after my post. The R6 was originally released as a kit with the L version. The non-L came afterwards. CR should use a pic with L lens =)


----------



## Alan B (Jul 9, 2021)

Regards the future update for the R5

Quote:
*Alongside the availability of C-Log 3, these firmware upgrades add dual card recording to all three cameras. Users can now record the same video file - resolution, fps and codec - to both memory cards, ensuring that if one card is corrupted there is still a back-up of their footage. The firmware update for the EOS-1D X Mark III and EOS R5 also adds support for the new industry standard CFexpress VPG400 cards, which guarantees a minimum write speed of 400 MB per second for more reliable filming. This is essential when shooting in 8K or recording RAW footage.

The upcoming firmware update to the EOS R5 introduces compatibility to Canon’s CN-E18-80mm T4.4 L IS KAS S and CN-E70-200mm T4.4 L IS KAS S Cine servo zoom lenses, making it a versatile camera to help users take content to the next level. With the new firmware, EOS R5 operators can control exposure, focus and zoom from the body, as well as start recording using the record button on Canon Cine servo zoom lenses. This compatibility also extends to Canon’s EOS utility and Camera Connect software, so users can seamlessly integrate the EOS R5 into any workflow.

Canon’s new EOS R5 firmware makes external full frame 8K ProRes RAW and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording possible when connected to the Atomos Ninja V+ recorder and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording with the Atomos Ninja V recorders, offering unrivalled image quality from an affordable and compact camera system.

When combined with the EOS R5, the Atomos Ninja V+ is able to record 8K recording at 30 fps, unlocking new possibilities for filmmakers and videographers. These professional recording formats also allow the white balance and ISO to be seamlessly changed during processing.

The EOS R5 update will be available summer 2021. *

small print - *Some restrictions apply to the EOS R5 due to the different memory card used which means some resolution and frame rates cannot be recorded to both cards. *

source(Canon UK press release) - https://www.canon.co.uk/press-centr...of-new-firmware-for-its-professional-cameras/


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Jul 9, 2021)

The fact that there are features Canon could have given us but didn’t is troubling. It took over a year of people complaining for more log options and duel video recording?


----------



## Scenes (Jul 9, 2021)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> The fact that there are features Canon could have given us but didn’t is troubling. It took over a year of people complaining for more log options and duel video recording?


Or it just took that extra engineering time to implement them.


----------



## Scenes (Jul 9, 2021)

SaP34US said:


> Would new camera R6 if I one in the upcoming months would the camera already have this firmware or would I have do it myself?


It’s incredibly easy to do yourself. If you can copy files from an SD card to your computer you can update the firmware.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 9, 2021)

Scenes said:


> It’s incredibly easy to do yourself. If you can copy files from an SD card to your computer you can update the firmware.


It is even easier using the EOS Utility software.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 9, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Or it just took that extra engineering time to implement them.


Whenever any other company updates their camera firmware it is always "They really listen to their users".
Whenever Canon does the same it is always "Shame on them for not doing this in the first place."


----------



## Coffy83 (Jul 9, 2021)

I really don’t get the discussion about the R6 not being able to handle All-I. My Canon R has All-I in all modes with higher bitrates. I have both cameras and the R6 is quicker in everything when compared to the R so I don’t understand why people would think it couldn’t handle All-i if even the R can do it. What am I missing here?


----------



## sfericean (Jul 10, 2021)

I also wanted to clarify that I dont care about ALL-I in 4K, I want ALL-I in 1080p (w/CLOG 3). The added sharpness from the R6 will allow upscaleing to 4K for YT delivery with a great looking crisp video. That also means manageable file sizes, with no overheating. AND those projects that require a 1080p non YT deliverable will look spectacular.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 10, 2021)

Coffy83 said:


> I really don’t get the discussion about the R6 not being able to handle All-I. My Canon R has All-I in all modes with higher bitrates. I have both cameras and the R6 is quicker in everything when compared to the R so I don’t understand why people would think it couldn’t handle All-i if even the R can do it. What am I missing here?


If I am not mistaken the R video is 8-bit.
That is a much lower bit rate.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 10, 2021)

sfericean said:


> I also wanted to clarify that I dont care about ALL-I in 4K, I want ALL-I in 1080p (w/CLOG 3). The added sharpness from the R6 will allow upscaleing to 4K for YT delivery with a great looking crisp video. That also means manageable file sizes, with no overheating. AND those projects that require a 1080p non YT deliverable will look spectacular.


That seems like a reasonable request.
Please ask Canon.
All that we can provide here is meaningless chatter.


----------



## dcm (Jul 10, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Or it just took that extra engineering time to implement them.


After 37 years in the software industry, I now teach software engineering and other computer science classes at a university. In the past, Canon seldom exhibited the ability to add major new features after the release of a camera. The hardware and software was fixed at release and you usually had to wait until the next camera body to get new features. You were fortunate to receive a few bug fixes.

With the R5 and R6, it appears Canon seems to have shifted their approach to allow them to deliver new software capabilities after the initial release. This is made possible by a better processor in camera that is not fully utilitized at release, new software architecture that allows incremental development, and modern software engineering practices that allow for early and incremental delivery of new value. This may bode well for the future of Canon.

Many companies are going through this transition. It is a huge investment with technical and cultural change that takes time. Few will be as nimble as phone app developers that sometimes release weekly. Those that fail to adapt will become less competitive.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 10, 2021)

SaP34US said:


> Would new camera R6 if I one in the upcoming months would the camera already have this firmware or would I have do it myself?


Just rec'd my new R6 body two days ago, from B&H.....it came with firmware version 1.2.0, so the answer is probably not. Very easy to update from Canon's site, however.


----------



## canonmike (Jul 10, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> It should. When I bought my R5 a month and a half ago, it already came with the latest firmware installed.


My recent B&H R6 body purchase came with old firmware version 1.2.0.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 10, 2021)

dcm said:


> Canon seldom exhibited the ability to add major new features after the release of a camera.


Canon usually takes two separate tracks.
One is to update very little but lower the price significantly.
The other is to update significantly but lower the price very little.
People generally want both but it not very feasible.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 11, 2021)

I can't believe how few thumbs down this got.


----------



## BBarn (Jul 12, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Well now you have 2 backups and not everyone always uses an external recorder


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 14, 2021)

Anybody else notice a soft, subtle chime sound when the R6 times out (set to ECO MODE)? I never heard it before fw update 1.4.

Not annoying or any problem at all (so soft), but I'm curious if it has been there all along and I just suddenly noticed it.

You do have to have be in a very quiet place, and it helps to have the body near your ear. 

Same sound occurs with a few other functions too, such as when sensor cleaning ends.

(Note: I do have BEEP disabled for everything, as far as I can tell in my menu settings.)


----------



## slclick (Jul 14, 2021)

Great... now I'm hearing (more) things too


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 14, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I can't believe how few thumbs down this got.


why should it get more? For what they do, they might not need sony. The biggest benefits is long recording and less overheating for the average person.


----------



## addola (Jul 14, 2021)

Scenes said:


> Great. But thats the R5. The R5 is a more expensive camera and has faster write speeds then the R6. Whether it’s a bandwidth limitation in the type of SD card slot used on the R6 (not the spec, the real world write speed) or even internally in the software or speed of memory. The R6 just can’t handle data rates that high. It’s not like they’re made up of the same components and they slapped a higher price tag on the R5. It’s a very different camera with different tech inside.


No, it's not write speed. It was intentionally removed. There's absolutely no technical reason why the R6 can't have ALL-I at least in 1080p when the older 6D had it. As a matter of fact, Canon removed ALL-I from the 6D Mark II, so it wasn't the first time Canon removed ALL-I


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 14, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> why should it get more? For what they do, they might not need sony. The biggest benefits is long recording and less overheating for the average person.


Sony fanbois get down click happy.
They got together and demonitized The Cameraville YouTube channel so he no longer reviews Sony cameras.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 15, 2021)

Just following up on my previous post: I did, finally, think to check the R5. It also has the faint chiming sound when ECO MODE times out. Clearly this isn't something that came about just on the R6 with the latest firmware update. 

But it's interesting that Canon has this sound effect, something so soft that it can only be heard in the quietest moments. I wonder if it is there for service techs?


----------



## Fischer (Jul 15, 2021)

Anybody notice any negatives - or seen reports - with the new firmware (got burnt last time, so careful this time around).


----------



## Ian K (Jul 15, 2021)

pixel8foto said:


> 1) When dialling through ISO using the top back wheel (the one with the MODE button in the centre), whilst looking through the viewfinder I cannot dial in AUTO ISO. It's just missing. Prev models (eg 5d, 1d etc) you would reach AUTO ISO by dialling it in below 50. But it isn't there on the r5. Instead I have to stop my workflow, take my eye from the viewfinder, hit ISO on the touch screen and then find and select AUTO ISO, just below ISO50.


That's odd. It works for me. I turn the camera on and rotate the "mode dial", as you describe. It happily goes from Auto to L, to 100 and back from there down to L and Auto. Just as you wish for.

If you half press the button then a given ISO setting is chosen based on the conditions, settings etc. At that point you can't select AUTO anymore. If you leave the camera for a little it will go back to Auto.


----------

